# Specialized v Shimano shoe sizing



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Question:
Just bought new Specialized road shoes, spd-sl cleats. My shoe size for Shimano mtn is a 43, which was the basis for this. The spec's seem a bit longer in the toes, and I had some minor numbness. My heel does not slide up and down, however. The guy at the LBS said that they fit, but I wonder now whether he wanted to move them, and if I should have gone down to 42.5. I'm a size 9-9.5, and the spec sizing chart says that 43=10. Do the spec's run big/ shimano's small or vice versa? Don't think it's too late to take them back. 

How much room should there be in the front of the shoe? Any suggestions appreciated.
-Chris


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

In American sizing I'm about .5 bigger than you and my Specialized 43.5's are a perfect fit.
I think they do run a little small.....I know they should be snug but beyond that. So I think you're probably right about 42.5 or even 42 being better for you.
I can't compare them to Shimano shoes but I've bought a lot of euro sized hiking boots and 43.5 would always be to big for me but with the Specialized road shoes it's perfect. And they are snug as they should be. So I got to conclude the sizing is different.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hrumpole said:


> Question:
> Just bought new Specialized road shoes, spd-sl cleats. My shoe size for Shimano mtn is a 43, which was the basis for this. The spec's seem a bit longer in the toes, and I had some minor numbness. My heel does not slide up and down, however. The guy at the LBS said that they fit, but I wonder now whether he wanted to move them, and if I should have gone down to 42.5. I'm a size 9-9.5, and the spec sizing chart says that 43=10. Do the spec's run big/ shimano's small or vice versa? Don't think it's too late to take them back.
> 
> How much room should there be in the front of the shoe? Any suggestions appreciated.
> -Chris


I'm a size 8.5 in street shoes and have a pair of Specialized Elites (size 42) that fit well. Previously (as in many years ago) I had Shimano road shoes, size 42 that also fit well. 

When I shopped for a new pair a year or so back, I initially focused on Shimano's and found them to be uncomfortable (too tight fitting) and that's how I ended up with the Spec's. I'm not sure I think the Spec shoes run big, but the Shimano's do seem to run small.

If your foot is snug in the shoe, IMO you probably have the correct size. Numbness is caused by pressure and minor numbness in toes is commonly caused by cleats set up too far forward. Ideally, the ball of your foot should be positioned over the pedal spindle. If it's both feet, adjust both cleats back _slightly_ or only adjust the problem cleat.

Make small adjustments, because I had the same issue and found that making adjustments in the 1-2 mm range was noticable, so avoid the 'more is better' philosophy and give you body a chance to become accustomed before a second adjustment.

Lastly, don't overtighten the fasteners. Feet swell during rides and that too will cause excessive pressure. Keep things snug, but not tight.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the Shimano road shoes, R086's and went with a size 44. Normally, depending on the fit, I wear either 9 or 9.5 in street shoes. According to the box, a size 44 is 9.7, so I assume a 9 1/2. Given that, I think the Shimano shoes might run a tad small. I was thinking I read somewhere on here that the Spec shoes run a little bigger than normal. Might just be my imagination though.


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

I have Specialized road shoes and wear size 42. I typically wear 7.5 to 8 in street shoe.


----------

